
Elizabeth Warren Wants to Break Up Google, Amazon and Facebook - markoa
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/08/presidential-hopeful-elizabeth-warren-is-calling-for-the-breakup-of-big-tech/
======
ra7
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19337456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19337456)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Comments moved thither.

